# Selfbuilt's 100-Yard Outdoor Beamshot Compendium for 2011 - 51 lights, 75 pics!



## selfbuilt (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to my round-up review of all my 2011 outdoor 100-yard beamshots. 

Every year, I do a number of excursions for outdoor beamshots. In this thread, I thought I would compile all my 2011 shots into one large compedium. :sweat: To compare earlier lights, please see my 2010 outdoor beamshot roundup.

This thread is organized two ways:
In batches, organized by excursion month. Within each batch, you will see thumbnail images of each full-size 24-bit color JPEG, organized alphabetically by maker/model. Just click on the thumbail to open the full image in a new tab. You can then do your own comparisons within the same batch by simply clicking between the tabs (i.e., flip between images).
Master list by maker and model number. Each model has a link to the full review thread for that light. After the model name, there are direct links to the full size 24-bit JPEG images from each excursion batch. Just click on the links to open the images in a new tab. You can then flip between them, as described above.

So, if you want to jump right to a specific light, scroll down to the bottom of this thread and select right from the master list.

Before we get started, please bear with me with some general background on how to interpret these images. 

External beamshots are tricky to do well. The shots will never match what you see, due to limitations of the camera relative to your eye (e.g. lower dynamic range, limited settings, etc.). There are also numerous compensations in your brain/visual system (e.g. pupil responses, dynamic white balancing, etc.). When you throw in varying natural lighting conditions (e.g. moonshine, clouds reflecting ambient light, wind, fog, etc.), plus all the 3D topographical landscape features that can confound a single light source, you get quite a lot to deal with! :sweat: 

I have picked a location that seems reasonably well suited to this task - a closed and deserted service road. Here is an aerial view taken from Google maps:







There is a straight line from my position (pictogram) along the road, to a copse of tree located 100 yards away. There is a dead birch tree right at the red arrow-head that is a convenient marker for the photos. I’ve also highlighted a point 30 yards from my position (blue arrow). The reason for this is shown on the side schematic for this area:






As this road goes along a ravine, and there is a significant elevation drop beginning about 30 yards in. The road makes a hard right turn as it winds down the ravine. Here is a control shot in daylight:






This shot is taken at eye level, and I have centered the camera on the dead birch tree at the center of the copse of trees at 100 yards (red arrow). The blue arrow indicates the point at 30 yards beyond which the road "falls out of view" as it dips down.

I have angled the flashlights directly above the camera, focused on the center of that dead birch tree. Because of the positioning, this means that a good amount of the hotspot's corona should light up the road up to that ~30 yard mark. You will thus be able to see not only the center beam throw at 100 yards, but the corona and wider spillbeam in the foreground just in front of the camera. 

_Note: Although you can't see them in the daylight shot, there are a series of communication towers located in a clearing ~650 yards away. The red aerial warning lights on these towers will show up as distant red dots in the background of the night time shots.  There's also a photo-reflective sign along the bottom portion of the road that you will notice in the flashlight shots._

Unless otherwise indicated, all lights were run on Max, on the highest rechargeable battery option the light would take. The camera settings are optimized to show off the hotspots specifically (i.e., the pics look considerably under-exposed relative to what I subjectively saw during shooting). The pics use a 5 sec exposure, f2.7, ISO 80, automatic white balance (to minimize tint differences, which can be distracting). 

Images are organized first by batch, with thumbnail images that link to the high resolutions images. *At the end of the thread, there is an alphabetical list sorted by maker and model, with text links to the full review and the individual batch high resolution pics. *

----------------

*BATCH 1 – JUNE 2011*

*Armytek*





*4Sevens*






*Eagletac*









*Fenix*









*Jetbeam*






*Lumintop*









*Olight*









*Ray Tactical*




*Skilhunt*






*Sunwayman*






*Tiablo*






*Thrunite*














----------------

*BATCH 2 – AUGUST 2011*

*4Sevens*









*Eagletac*




*Fenix*





*
JetBeam*






*Olight*














*Lumintop*




*Spark*




*Streamlight*




*Surefire*






*Thrunite*






*Zebralight*




----------------

*BATCH 3 – OCTOBER 2011*

*4Sevens*




*ITP*




*Jetbeam*









*Olight*






*Nitecore*






*Surefire*




*Sunwayman*




*Thrunite*











*Xeno*




---------------

*BATCH 4 – DECEMBER 2011*

*Crelant*




*Jetbeam*




*Lumintop*






*Nitecore*




*Niwalker*




*Olight*









*Thrunite*




*Xtar*




---------------

*MASTER LIST OF ALL 2011 OUTDOOR BEAMSHOTS*

Here is a text list of all the lights, sorted alphabetically by maker and model. Click on the links to access the full review text, or the individual batch high-resolution pics. If you like, you can search for specific lights by pressing Ctrl-F on your keyboard.

*Armytek*

Predator (XP-G R5) - REVIEW - June 2011

*4Sevens*

G5 (XP-G R5) - REVIEW - June 2011
S18 (SST-90) – REVIEW - August 2011
X7 (XM-L) - REVIEW - June 2011 - August 2011
X10 (XM-L) – REVIEW - August 2011 – October 2011

*Crelant*

7G5 V1 (XM-L) – REVIEW -December 2011

*Eagletac*

M3C4 (3x XP-G R5 cool white) - REVIEW – June 2011
M3C4 (SST-50 - SMO Deep Reflector, cool white) - REVIEW - June 2011
M3C4 (XM-L cool white) - REVIEW - June 2011 - August 2011

*Fenix*

LD40 (XP-G R4 Neutral) – REVIEW - August 2011
TK15 (XP-G R5) - REVIEW - June 2011
TK35 (XM-L) - REVIEW - June 2011 - August 2011
Fenix TK45 (3x XP-G R4) - REVIEW - June 2011

*ITP*

A6 Polestar (MC-E) – REVIEW -October 2011

*JetBeam*

BC40 (XM-L) - REVIEW - June 2011 - August 2011 – October 2011 – December 2011
M1X V2 (MC-E) - REVIEW - June 2011
PA40 – REVIEW - August 2011 – October 2011
RRT-15 (XM-L) – REVIEW - October 2011

*Lumintop*

P16X (XM-L, cool white) – REVIEW - August 2011
PK30 (XM-L) – REVIEW - December 2011
S40 (XM-L) – REVIEW - December 2011
TD-15 (XP-G R5) – 1x18650 - REVIEW – June 2011
TD-15X (XM-L cool white) – 1x18650 - REVIEW - June 2011
TD-15X (XM-L cool white) – 2x18650 - REVIEW - June 2011

*Nitecore*

TM11 (3x XM-L) – Hi – REVIEW - October 2011
TM11 (3x XM-L) – Turbo – REVIEW - October 2011 – December 2011

*Niwalker*

NWK750 (XM-L) – REVIEW - December 2011

*Olight*

Olight M31 (SST-50) - REVIEW – June 2011
S65 (XM-L) – REVIEW - October 2011 – December 2011
SR51 - REVIEW - August 2011 – December 2011
SR90 (SST-90) – Lo - REVIEW - June 2011 - August 2011
SR90 (SST-90) – Hi - REVIEW - June 2011 - August 2011
SR92 (3x XM-L U2) - REVIEW - August 2011 – December 2011
SR92 (3x XM-L U2) - REVIEW - August 2011 – October 2011

*Ray Tactical*

X60 (XP-G R5) - REVIEW – June 2011

*Skilhunt*

Defier X1 (XM-L) - REVIEW – June 2011
Defier X3 (XM-L) - REVIEW - June 2011

*Spark*

SL6-800 (XM-L, cool white) - REVIEW - August 2011

*Streamlight*

ProPoylmer Luxeon 4AA - August 2011

*Sunwayman*

M40A (MC-E) - REVIEW – June 2011
M40C (MC-E) - REVIEW - June 2011
T40CS (XM-L) – REVIEW - October 2011

*Surefire*

UB3T (XM-L) – REVIEW - August 2011 - October 2011 
UB3T (XM-L) – Diffuser - REVIEW - August 2011

*Tiablo*

A9 (XP-G R5) – Reflector - REVIEW – June 2011
A9 (XP-G R5) – Aspheric - REVIEW – June 2011

*Thrunite*

Catapult V2 (SST-50) - REVIEW - June 2011
Catapult V3 (XM-L) - REVIEW - June 2011 - August 2011 – October 2011 – December 2011
Scorpion V1 (XM-L) - REVIEW – June 2011
Scorpion V2 (XM-L) - REVIEW - June 2011
Scorpion V2 Turbohead (XM-L) - REVIEW - June 2011 - August 2011 – October 2011
TN10 (XM-L) – REVIEW - October 2011 
TN11 (XM-L) – REVIEW - October 2011

*Xeno*

G42 (XM-L) – REVIEW - October 2011

*Xtar*

X1 (3x XM-L) – REVIEW - December 2011

*Zebralight*

SC600 (XM-L) - REVIEW - August 2011

*A final word:*

As with all beamshot comparisons, simple pics can be misleading. But this should give you a rough idea of relative beam pattern and throw among these lights.

Please check out the individual reviews for a lot more info on these lights. 

:wave:


----------



## light36 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you for all your hard work selfbuilt , your reviews and beamshots are a great help for all flashaholics .:thumbsup:


----------



## candle lamp (Feb 20, 2012)

Many thanks for your effort & summary of beamshot. Selfbuilt! :twothumbs


----------



## Enzo (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you Selfbuilt. Because of your reviews I bought a TK35 and love it. The beam shots still show it to be a mighty compact light.


----------



## chun (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for great comparison.
If you have a chance please add Olight M3X and Crelant 7G5 V2 to your list


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 20, 2012)

chun said:


> If you have a chance please add Olight M3X and Crelant 7G5 V2 to your list


A 7G5 V2 is on its way to me, but I rather doubt anyone would send me a M3X after all this time.


----------



## djans1397 (Feb 20, 2012)

Great work Selfbuilt! Whenever I'm contemplating a new light, I ALWAYS look first to see if you have done a review on it. They're always so informative and helpful! Keep up the fantastic reviews on all the latest for us flashaholics :thumbsup:

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## chun (Feb 22, 2012)

selfbuilt,

Some question not related to this particular review.
Is it possible to have a chronological list of your reviews?


----------



## SuLyMaN (Feb 22, 2012)

man you simply have done a superb job. i cant imagine the amount of time you have put in this thread...not even talking about the reviews. hats off to you sir selfbuilt.

sent from my mob. Excuse misspelling. thanks!


----------



## RBWNY (Feb 22, 2012)

super-shots!! very impressive!

It really illustrates though how "yellow" many of the XM-L tints are. I wish that weren't the case .


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for the support everyone. :wave:



chun said:


> Is it possible to have a chronological list of your reviews?


Sure. At the bottom of my master alphanumeric review list (http://www.flashlighreviews.ca), you will find a link for another page that has all my reviews listed in chronological order by battery type. 

Sorry I didn't put down the actual dates, but they are at least in chronological order.

Edit: I cleaned up that page a little, and put a more prominent link to it at the top of my master alphanumeric review list.


----------



## chun (Feb 23, 2012)

Such great job deserves own domain.
Thank you very much for all your efforts and reviews.


----------



## Rinspeed (Feb 29, 2012)

Great job putting this together my friend.


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Mar 1, 2012)

This is awesome and extremely helpful. I just joined CPF because I am in search of a good flashlight. Looking through the forum makes my decision more difficult because there are so many great options out there. Thanks for your hard work putting this together.


----------



## jgray3690 (Mar 1, 2012)

This is a gold mine of info. Thanks for all of your work. This helps me a lot as a new member.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone, glad you are finding them useful. :grouphug:

I just realized there wasn't a link to my older 2010 roundup - I've just updated the main post with a link to that outdoor beamshot thread.



chun said:


> Such great job deserves own domain.


Well, I do have my flashlightreviews.ca domain.  For the moment, it is mainly lists of all the reviews posted here (sorted alphanumerically by make/model, and chronologically by battery type).

I have created backup copies of some of the reviews on that site as well (for times when CPF is down). But I prefer that people access the content here on CPF, as I find the discussion threads that follow the reviews are incredibly useful. It's great to get all the feedback and perspectives/experiences of the other users.


----------



## BenChiew (May 12, 2012)

Thank you. The UB3T caught my eye. Nice throw with generous spot.


----------



## budynabuick (May 12, 2012)

Fantastic!!! Thanks.

Keith


----------



## jpc2879 (May 13, 2012)

Impressive review. Many thanks for sharing!


----------



## vianocka (Mar 29, 2013)

Oh my God, is reviewing LEDs your job or are you just chronicly passionate about lights?  Perfect article, thumbs up


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 29, 2013)

vianocka said:


> Oh my God, is reviewing LEDs your job or are you just chronicly passionate about lights?  Perfect article, thumbs up


Something like that I guess (the latter part, anyway). :laughing:

Unfortunately, I haven't had a chance to do a similar compedium of my 2012 outdoor beamshots. But the individual reviews of high-output thrower lights have a lot of meaningful comparisons to other relevant lights.


----------

